# Enjoy the vaping journey



## Silver (11/4/15)

Hi all

I wanted to start this thread to discuss the merits of the vaping journey. I encourage all newer vapers to read this and if it helps a bit then I will be very happy. I want the more experienced folk to contribute too.

*With vaping - Its not necessarily the destination that is the be all end all, but rather the journey that counts - and more importantly, enjoying it. 


*

Vaping is one massive journey. On many fronts. The hardware side, the juices, the community and your health. It is marvellous and can be quite transformational.

There will be ups and downs, there may even be detours or parts where you have to go backward to go forward. But dont worry. As long as you're enjoying the scenery, you're winning.

The message I want to get across here is to take things slowly and enjoy the journey. *You are already a winner if you have decided to start vaping.*

Lets start at the beginning. You want to quit smoking. Well, you need some decent gear and a few juices you really love. You will also need a backup device in case your other device breaks. It also helps to have two flavours running so you don't get bored and it helps you taste your juices better if you alternate them a bit. Its going to take you a bit of time to find some great juices you like. Try samples from several retailers. Meet your friends and try their juices. The more you sample the better. I'd say if you find 1 juice you really like for every 10 you try, you are doing very well.

Now onto the journey part...

Don't worry about the other guys blowing massive clouds on 0.1 ohm rigs. Most of them have been at it for many months or even years. You will get there if you so choose

Rather focus on the vaping itself and the juices. Sample as many as you can. Try juices from the different flavour families. Try tobaccoes, try desserts, try menthols and mints, try fruits. See what it is you like. See if you like more or less throat hit. See if you are more of a mouth to lung person (inhaling like you would smoke a cigarette) or more of a direct lung hit person, with more airflow.

You may decide you want more flavour. A bit more power. Perhaps an upgrade to your equipment. Decide what you want out of it and ask members on the forum. Try initially stick to devices that are tried and tested. It doesn't take an immensely powerful setup to get a glorious vape. You just need to spend time with your gear and if it's a rebuildable, set it up to get the most out of it, to your taste.

If you want to go the dripper route and build wicked low ohm coils to see what clouds you can blow, there is a big group of cloud blowing experts on here that can guide you.

I'm going a bit off topic here. What I want to emphasise is that *vaping is about enjoyment and it's a lot more than just chasing all the latest gear. *

I see so many times a newer vaper comes on and some folk say, "just get a Reo" - finished and klaar. Well, that's not a journey! A newer vaper will not be able to appreciate the strengths of a Reo if they have not toiled with troublesome wicking in tanks or tried dripping and driving.

Anyhow, for me, the Reo is not even the best device for everything. I have bought, tried and tested many devices on my journey and some of them remain in my daily rotation next to the Reo. For example, my Evod1 for calmer morning vapes and my Lemo for a slow coolish fruity menthol mindless vape that tastes better to me than on the Reo.

*So it's about discovering your preferences and learning about yourself.* Spend the time with your gear and juices and experience them properly. Don't always sell them and trade around. You may want to come back to something later.

Then there's the whole *community* side. I think we have such an amazing forum with a collection of the most awesome people. I have made several great friends just discussing vaping and meeting up at vape meets. Get involved, discuss your vaping on here and take part in a vape meet. I think you will be pleasantly surprised.

And then there's your *health*. Stopping smoking is probably the biggest positive thing most smokers can do for their long term health. Enjoy this. I have seen many folk combining quitting with other healthy actions, like eating healthily, exercising more and so on. This is a big and important part of the journey too. Make it worthwhile.

*So to all of you commencing your journey, I salute you! Take it one step at a time. But most importantly, ENJOY IT!*

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 10 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/15)

What a brilliant post Hi Ho @Silver! And I echo everything you said! I have found my vaping Nirvana with my REO's but it hasn't stopped the journey one bit because I still love trying new things! Temperature sensing and control is my next part of the journey and that will start this coming week when my SX Mini arrives! It is leaving Florida tonight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> What a brilliant post Hi Ho @Silver! And I echo everything you said! I have found my vaping Nirvana with my REO's but it hasn't stopped the journey one bit because I still love trying new things! Temperature sensing and control is my next part of the journey and that will start this coming week when my SX Mini arrives! It is leaving Florida tonight!



Thanks @Rob Fisher 
You are the epitome of a vaping journey - and how epic it is to see it on the forum and through your videos!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (11/4/15)

Amazing post @Silver !
It's a very important and very wise message to all new vapers out there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/4/15)

Super post @Silver  lovely to read and very true!!

Its most definitely about the journey. New experiences, new friends and constantly learning.

@Rob Fisher I'm excited to see how you enjoy temp control. For all we know tropical ice could be even better with temp limiting!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (11/4/15)

Awesome post @Silver, so true about the need to take the journey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (11/4/15)

Seriously great post @Silver 

I couldn't agree more, its the journey at the end that makes this all so great. 
When I started vaping, it was about getting off stinkies but then I stumbled on this forum and become part of a community and the rest, well that's history

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (12/4/15)

This needed saying and a big thanks to you @Silver for saying it - nicely done as always 

To all the new vapers reading this...never before has there been an important message than what was said in the OP 

Just *enjoy *your vaping - nothing else matters, whether you are on a twisp or the lastest 500W mod with ozone control and built in coffee maker. There is no right or wrong way to vape, except the way which works for you! 

And do not underestimate the value of meeting up with real life vapers - they may look weird, but they are awesome people 

PS: take lots of pictures along the way on your journey...the scenery tends to change quickly

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie (12/4/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> I wanted to start this thread to discuss the merits of the vaping journey. I encourage all newer vapers to read this and if it helps a bit then I will be very happy. I want the more experienced folk to contribute too.
> 
> ...



Great post I really enjoyed reading this!! The journey is far from over and I feel it has just begun! Next stop is unknown but exciting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (7/8/15)

Just bumping this thread because the whole experience I had recently with the Kayfun Monster V2 reminded me of the journey aspect to vaping...

Is it the best tank and the be all end all? No, the flavour is a tad light on sharpness for my juice I am using - and the BellCap config is a bit small on capacity - but everything else works super great with no problems at all. And it works beautifully on the iStick50, which is getting more love now. Also quite compact, which is cool.

But the experience has been great and sharing it with you guys has been great - *it's just another part of the journey... *very scenic and enjoyable at the moment...

And so it continues...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/15)

The journey rocks... and my journey just got interesting with the discovery of some more ADV Juices!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands (7/8/15)

vaping is just so much more than smoking. its exiting, fun and even a sense of discovery. still so young and growing into something fantastic on all fronts. almost on a daily basis something new pops up with no signs of slowing down. looking back over the last year and bit that i have been vaping brings up nothing but pleasant memories. my only regret would be that i did not start sooner. i still find myself taking a toot closing my eyes and going mmm mmm mmm. nothing beats a good setup with great juice and fantastic people to share it with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (18/11/15)

Bumping this thread for the newer members

The journey continues...
Make sure you are enjoying yours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (18/11/15)

Silver said:


> Bumping this thread for the newer members
> 
> The journey continues...
> Make sure you are enjoying yours!


wow awesome thread missed this somehow and that covers everything for a new vaper !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern (18/11/15)

Hehehe as one of the new vapers, I have to say I am so happy that I was pointed here by @GlacieredPyro  You guys are awesome! So many friendly people who has advice and tips and just moral support.

I was one of the lucky people who picked up my little Istick mini and GS Air and never touched a stinky again. (Ok I lied I tried once out of curiousity - I couldnt even take a drag ) So its been about a month, and I am stinky free! Already have an ADV (or 5) and just rewicked my billow for the first time! I had made a minor mistake, checked the pictures here again, found my mistake and fixed it. Now happily vaping away on my Edens Nectar in the Billow  I also learned that I have an intolerance to all things Ni - changed all my coils now to SS and a very happy camper  And my little Evic VTS Mini is amazing! Especially since I can use the TC on it now and not power - I find power mode is making the vape to hot for me - I have NO idea how you lot vape at such high temps!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (9/12/15)

Bumping this thread again for the benefit of the newer members

Focus on the journey and enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KlutcH (9/12/15)

Great post, it can be a *&%$#$*&% expensive journey lol

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (9/12/15)

KlutcH said:


> Great post, it can be a *&%$#$*&% expensive journey lol



No question about that @KlutcH - if one launches into it full steam, wanting to always have the latest gear, it can be very expensive

But of one takes a more measured pace and if one buys carefully - its more manageable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/15)

I think I may have come of age on my journey... I was offered a Lukkos yesterday and I didn't buy it. So restraint is now being shown in the Vape Journey. 

Here is a pic of the said device I managed not to buy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/12/15)

Congrats @Rob Fisher 
Would you refresh us on the Lukkos and why restaint was a major achievement, which i know it must have been

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/12/15)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Rob Fisher
> Would you refresh us on the Lukkos and why restaint was a major achievement, which i know it must have been



The Lukkos is one of the more well know Italian *mechanical *and *regulated *squonkers and there is a *long *waiting list for them. It's the one I have been trying to get for a long time... I managed to get a REO DNA30 and an SVA Italian DNA40 and found I actually prefer my mechanical squonkers so when this beauty came up I showed some restraint. 

Now that is not to say I will never buy one because if one of the awesome stabilised wood ones come available I may be tempted again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (9/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I think I may have come of age on my journey... I was offered a Lukkos yesterday and I didn't buy it. So restraint is now being shown in the Vape Journey.
> 
> Here is a pic of the said device I managed not to buy!
> View attachment 40710
> ...


This can only be one of two things;
1.It's April 1st.
2.It's a fairy tale and there will be a happy ending.So you'll end up buying it.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (2/2/16)

Bumping this thread again for the benefit of the newer members

Focus on the journey and enjoy it!

(scroll up and read the first post)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (2/2/16)

@Silver

What a lovely post?

Yes, vaping is indeed a fantastic journey. I am enjoying the trip very much.

I will say this much: If anyone thinks vaping is cheaper than cigarette smoking they are wrong. But cigarettes and vaping cannot really be compared, so my advice to those starting is be prepared to part with a substantial bit of cash to get started. Although I have spent a fortune in one month of vaping, I have no regrets whatsoever. Just quitting cigarettes for me is priceless and I have had hours of fun. There are so many different facets to vaping. From the myriad of different juices on the shelves, to a huge array of mods and atomisers, to learning a bit of electrical skills by building your own coils, vaping is a kaleidoscopic journey, or even a fantastic hobby.

Thanks to all the folk on this site who have fuelled my vaping journey. I am thoroughly enjoying this site and I look forward to much more dialogue here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/2/16)

Winner post @Waine

Thanks



Waine said:


> Just quitting cigarettes for me is priceless


You said it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/16)

Time for a bump on this thread - especially for the benefit of the newer vapers.

Found a lovely quote today that reminded me of this thread:

It's a quote from an American author, Ursula Le Guin
*"It is good to have an end to journey towards; but it is the journey that matters in the end."*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (10/4/16)

Sounds like the quote Steven Covey had in mind when he says "Start with the end in mind" 
Profound stuff when you know what you are heading towards. Doesn't really matter what hiccups you encounter towards that end.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (10/4/16)

Thanks @Christos
Very true

In vaping, I think we are all trying to find that perfect vape - where device, coil setup and juice combine perfectly to give us the most pleasure. But when we get something good, we wonder "what if..." or when we see another later and greater device being marketed, we think "hmmm... that's probably it"

The point I am trying to make in the OP is that its the journey that counts.
Sure, if we can have some perfect stops along the way that's great to have something to love and fall back on while we continue the "hunt" - but the journey itself is what makes it special, not the endpoint itself - which I doubt exists....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (10/4/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos
> Very true
> 
> In vaping, I think we are all trying to find that perfect vape - where device, coil setup and juice combine perfectly to give us the most pleasure. But when we get something good, we wonder "what if..." or when we see another later and greater device being marketed, we think "hmmm... that's probably it"
> ...


As a side note, if it were attainable it wouldn't be worthwhile. Life goals sadly if too shallow are attained and there's nothing left. If it's far greater than ourselves then perhaps it's legacy is worthwhile e.g. Nelson Mandela's vision of a rainbow nation. 
With respect to vaping , and I dont mind the negativity this may invoke but a reo or any decent squonker is my end. 
Flavour'a'plenty and ease of use coupled with longevity makes for little desire to venture out into the deep waters of vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/16)

Reviving this thread for the benefit of the newer vapers

Just a reminder that vaping is one incredible (never-ending) journey 
And you need to enjoy it - every step of the way!

Best part about this forum is that you can enjoy the journey with others...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## AlexL (31/7/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos
> Very true
> 
> In vaping, I think we are all trying to find that perfect vape - where device, coil setup and juice combine perfectly to give us the most pleasure. But when we get something good, we wonder "what if..." or when we see another later and greater device being marketed, we think "hmmm... that's probably it"
> ...


well said @Silver... my thoughts exactly... i have e some noob questions.. where would be the best place on this forum to ask?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (31/7/16)

AlexL said:


> well said @Silver... my thoughts exactly... i have e some noob questions.. where would be the best place on this forum to ask?



See you found the "Ask Vape Veteran" section @AlexL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlexL (31/7/16)

now you will never get rid of me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (3/1/17)

Bumping this thread for the benefit of some of the newer members.

Wishing you all an excellent vaping journey for 2017!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

Bumping this thread for the benefit of the newer members

Wishing you all a great vaping journey!

Also found this lovely and appropriate quote from American tennis player, Arthur Ashe

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Room Fogger (23/12/17)

@Silver , amazing thread. I think the detours are the most interesting , (sub ohm, rta, rda, squonk, mech, bb) and the people that you meet is the part that makes the journey what it is, absolutely worthwhile and absolutely amazing! 

To all, enjoy, it is not cheaper than smoking, but you would have spent the money anyhow without having anything to show for it. I can show some great hardware, new knowledge, and better health, and hopefully great friendships going forward, and my journey has just begun! 

Here's to trying everything until you find the sweet spot, a tank in the morning, a drip after lunch and a BB before bed! May the road be without potholes, and the journey slow so that we can appreciate the scenery. And the clouds of flavour, may they follow us forever!

Footnote : Please ensure that there is enough menthol for @Silver , and enough space in uncle @Rob Fisher lounge to keep the journey interesting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (23/12/17)

I'm hooked on this forum as much as I am on vaping!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> @Silver , amazing thread. I think the detours are the most interesting , (sub ohm, rta, rda, squonk, mech, bb) and the people that you meet is the part that makes the journey what it is, absolutely worthwhile and absolutely amazing!
> 
> To all, enjoy, it is not cheaper than smoking, but you would have spent the money anyhow without having anything to show for it. I can show some great hardware, new knowledge, and better health, and hopefully great friendships going forward, and my journey has just begun!
> 
> ...



Very well put @Room Fogger

The part about vaping that is so satisfying is that every day or week there is something different. Either a different positioning of a coil - or even just trying out a new wick. Not to mention all the devices. And then the juices. I get so excited before trying out a new juice from a great juice maker. That moment just before taking the first toot after preparing everything carefully....

And for those that enjoy forums - this forum is like an _enchanted vaping theme park_. Lots of exciting little bits and nuggets around every corner - lots to see and experience, lots of fantastic people - and plenty exciting rides.

I agree with you that experiencing the different types of vaping devices and styles is what makes it special. Finding what works for you but remaining open minded and trying new things is what its all about.

And all the above while enjoying the benefits of not smoking. What a win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (23/12/17)

What great posts here!

I just want to say a GIANT thank you to this community, for being so welcoming and willing to help/offer sound advice. And thank you to the vape veterans who choose to share their knowledge on this forum, my journey has literally only just begun but I am learning from many of you bit by bit, and I feel honoured to be a part of the community here.  

I certainly dove straight in with all my purchases, but it’s time to just enjoy my new vape gear now! I already feel better since quitting the stinkies, and giving myself the opportunity to live a healthier way is the best thing I can do. 

I also want to wish all the other new comers a very happy vaping journey! And to those who have been on this journey for quite some time already, may 2018 bring you wonderful new vaping experiences, new things to learn and most of all, enjoy the ride!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (23/12/17)

From a forum and vape noob, @Silver, great post. 

I definitely hit the jackpot when I found vaping. My wife hates smoking with a passion, so I was already fighting a losing battle trying to sneak smokes in. 

She's ok with vaping, so that a great compromise.

The best part is all the different equipment and flavours, and diy possibilities. I love diy, whether its building cars, furniture, or eliquid. 

The forum is also awesomesauce, and I love catching up on the goings on, and spotting the bargains in the classifieds section.

Thx everyone!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/17)

Congrats @Carnival and @veecee 
Thanks for contributing here in this thread and on the forum by sharing your experiences

Doctors have often said that quitting smoking is possibly the best single thing a smoker can do for his/her longer term health.

If this forum can help you to do that and keep you motivated then that is brilliant

Vape on

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

